# Something New !!



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Well I have been thinking of hiking down some of the canyons up here on the rim to do some fly fishing. So I got out my portable tying table and got to thinking it just wasnt what I needed. so off to the shop for a few days and here is what I come up with. First 2 pics shows layout for tools before finishing and third pic shows some fly images I put on some drawers. Last 2 pics show finished desk. What do you guys think ?


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Wow that is sweet better than my store bought one you should sell those


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice indeed, talent at its best.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Ed, i thought the work you did on calls was impressive

but that right there is totally awesome

you sir,do some very fine wood working


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks guys ! I may show the pics to a couple of fly fishing shops and see if there is any interest in them.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

That looks great and very usable. 
Definitely some great craftsmanship.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Nice work! Love the oak and drawer pulls.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

that is very nice PW, the wood grain, handles, and the stamped in flies....nice touch!

it also will be a great looking piece of furniture when not in use.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

The drawer pulls caught my eye right off too Glen--- nice work PW. :thumbsup:

awprint:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Well I was notified by the boss last night. I should have made the desk from alder instead of oak !! Everything in our house is Knotty Alder including doors and cabinets. Wife says it will have to stay in garage or shop, lol Oh well, guess I will have to make another one. So since this one is not going in my house, I guess I might make some large flies out of thin wood and stain them black then place them on the front on each side of the drawer pull.

The drawer pulls were left over from a custom kitchen cabinet job I did a few years back, now I finally found a place for them.

PS, so anyone like to buy a fly tying desk that lives close, dont think I could ship it, lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That is awesome Ed ! If I was a fly tier i'd have to get ther bosses permission to spend that kind of money.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Absolutely awesome ED. Wish I had that kind of talent and knowledge.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

You are a true craftsman. Great job.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Well, I found time to make another fly tying table. This time I did use Alder, but I didnt make it a desk, but a table top one. It actually has more storage and as you can tell by the picks I even need more space. I am thinking of making another desk model with more drawers. If you look back at the desk model, I am going to make the valance that is underneath the front panel into a drawer. At least that is what I am planning right now. One fly shop is interested in them but is doing remodeling right now and wants me to come back when he is finished. Anyway here are a couple pics of my new table top tying work place. I also installed a couple of bushings in it for the light and my vise, no more clamping.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

mobile match the hatch fly tying station, very nice Prairiewolf !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Another awesome job.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

very, very nice !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow.... Sweet looking piece of furniture Ed.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Wow!!!!!!!!! both are Very nice ---I like the first one---Beautiful Job ED---------------------------p.s. do you sell flies too?????*


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

No, I dont sell flies Skip, sorry. What kind you looking for?


----------

